# Best place to buy an ocean kayak?



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

Live in se Michigan and want to see some big game ii kayaks


----------



## buckshot2 (Dec 13, 2014)

Cabelas


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

you might want to check here:
http://www.austinkayak.com/products/13773/Ocean-Kayak-Prowler-Big-Game-Angler-II-Kayak.html


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

buckshot2 said:


> Cabelas


Went there yesterday, They have nothing for In-Store kayaks

the 10% fathers day sale is a complete joke, even the sales guy said so.


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

Check out Summit sports in Keego Harbor.


----------



## Janehal (May 1, 2003)

Vicious Fishous said:


> Check out Summit sports in Keego Harbor.


I have a Ocean BG 2 and I got mine from KayakCity...................with shipping they were still cheaper by a lot............have bought many kayaks from them


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

I ended up buying a NuCanoe Frontier 10 footer in Fenton. Liked the boat and they had it in stock.


----------



## looopt (Jun 1, 2016)

I'd like to upgrade to a BG2 one day. You may be able to find one at Dunham's for a good price. That's where I found my Prowler 13. It was about $300 cheaper than anywhere else in-store and online. 

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Nucanoe looks awesome. Unrivaled capacity


----------

